# Non Resident Access & Buck Licenses



## Lost in WI. (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi folks, I am one of your nonresident hunters. I have been coming out there for four years and have quit hunting WI. since. I do wish that NR's could get more buck licenses. But I am willing to come there for a doe if I can't get a buck tag.If your biggest problem is how many NR's to give the guides. They already get 1/2 of all NR's anyway. Which slows down my chances of getting a buck tag. If you get a chance find a Wisconsin Outdoor News. People here spend more time complaining about every thing than anything else. First it is CWD, then baiting then what this one said or that one said. It's enough to make a person give up hunting. From what I see and hear here, we are our own worst enemy in WI. Along with a DNR that over regulates everything they can. It is almost to the point that you might be smart to hunt with a lawyer.
So enjoy what you have there. I know that I sure do every time I get the chance. By the way, having relatives there is a real blessing.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> 20.1-03-11.2. Hunting outfitters - White-tailed deer licenses - Fees. The governor
> shall make one-half of the antlered white-tailed deer licenses and permits allocated to
> nonresidents under subsection 4 of section 20.1-03-11, up to a maximum of one hundred
> licenses, available to hunting outfitters licensed in this state. A hunting outfitter may not
> ...


If you read the law it states up to 100 maximum state wide. Nice try Lost, you want a tag I got one I'll sell you for a $1200.00


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have seen the deer on his property as well Lost......Lots of 'em and good sized as well.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

$1200 for the license only, hunting is extra :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Not hunting........Access!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Actually in some units I think a NR has a better chance of pulling a buck tag than a resident.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Actually in some units I think a NR has a better chance of pulling a buck tag than a resident.


Not possible unless you pay a G/O.


----------



## rwinter (Apr 30, 2008)

Lost, you don't need a tag if you dont get caught...


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

g/o what zone???


----------



## mrb (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm not looking to throw stones, but I am from PA. and I only do self guided hunts becauce thats all I can afford, and I wish I had a better chace at a buck tag too! as i cannot afford a $1200.00 tag, my state sells non res. tags for 150.00 over the counter!! big difference, hugh!! I am not knocking your state, but just wish it was more feasible for me and I am sure many others!, I come out to your great state for pheasants, since my home state doesn't have any, and feel its just something any good bird dog owner can do for his dog, and if i could draw a tag, stay a couple day to try my luck for a buck, but so far never drew!!, 
I feel outfitters have an upper hand in ND, we all need to eat, but the average guy cannot afford guided hunts!, expecially with gas at almost $ 4.00 a gallon! so that leaves us non res.'s on a much shorter draw odds!!, money the root of all evel!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

It is a tag that he owns at this point and can sell it for whatever the market brings. You might not like it, but lets be real here. If you had something that you could get $1200 for, would you be willing to sell it for $150?? I think not, and very few of us would unless it was going to a family member or the like!! It is so easy to criticize until you are put in the situation. 
I wish I could get gas for $1.00 a gallon, but as long as they are selling it for upwards of $3.60, it ain't coming down!!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Dan,

You are correct. My question is this:

Why in the hell is he getting that tag in the first place? (Yes, I know it's the law, but why?).

Jim


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Yes, I know it's the law, but why?).


But Jimbo why not????????????


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If you don't like the law, work at getting it changed, until then, he gets what the market brings!!


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

G/O Why not you ask? Well there are hundreds of resident and nonresident deer hunters that get turned down every year for a buck tag. So why do you get a tag every year? You and other outfitters claim to sell lodging and access to hunters. No where in that arguement should you be entitled to yearly tags. The reason is the outfitting industry has been proactive in lobbying legislators. It's just another special intrest group using their money and their voice to get what they want. I'm not saying they are wrong to do it. It's the American way. So the rest of sportsman of the state that don't like the guarenteed tags to outfitters need to lobby the state government as well. Just like they did with the high fenced initiative.

I would like to see the other businesses of the state that rely on hunters to stay open get the chance to apply for guarenteed tags to sell as well. All the Scheels stores, small town motels, the sporting goods stores in all the small towns. They should get to draw from the same pool of tags as the outfitters. Afterall their business depends on hunters too.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

swift said:


> G/O Why not you ask? Well there are hundreds of resident and nonresident deer hunters that get turned down every year for a buck tag. So why do you get a tag every year? You and other outfitters claim to sell lodging and access to hunters. No where in that arguement should you be entitled to yearly tags. The reason is the outfitting industry has been proactive in lobbying legislators. It's just another special intrest group using their money and their voice to get what they want. I'm not saying they are wrong to do it. It's the American way. So the rest of sportsman of the state that don't like the guarenteed tags to outfitters need to lobby the state government as well. Just like they did with the high fenced initiative.
> 
> I would like to see the other businesses of the state that rely on hunters to stay open get the chance to apply for guarenteed tags to sell as well. All the Scheels stores, small town motels, the sporting goods stores in all the small towns. They should get to draw from the same pool of tags as the outfitters. Afterall their business depends on hunters too.


Well said Swift.

G/O I have no problem with you getting a tag for all the hard work you put into owning and improving your land. But a Gratis tag by its very nature is a thank you from the Game and Fish for being a steward of the State's property. It is not a transferable gift that you should then be allowed to commercialize and put a price tag on.

Any other similar type of tag is a slap in the face to the rest of the resident population of North Dakota.

Heck if that is the case, I'm just going to start requesting farmer friends of mine who currently don't get a Gratis tag, to instead apply for one of those, and then sell it to me for $1. As a non resident former North Dakota son (who previously lived in North Dakota for over 30 years,) I can now figure out a new scheme to ensure that I no longer have to get denied 5 straight years in a row for a buck tag(which is currently the case).

Great idea. I'll look into it further.....

Ryan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

R Y A N I should do the same I have been denied 6 years in a row now.

It ****** me off when I see guys getting tags every year then shooting little spikes and stuff. Why not just get a doe tag if you are meat hunting? SO instead I take my anger out on 12 does a year.! :lol:

I just want the one tag to try and get one for the wall! Every year I see huge bucks but can't do anything about it! Thats why I have started rifle hunting with my bow so when I see a buck I can actually shoot them!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

RYAN, Do you even have a clue what you are talking about. This isn't a gratis tag, it is an outfitters tag. Want to get one? Then become an outfitter,or have your buddy become one then he can also join the lottery. We have a lottery just like the rest we are not guaranteed a license.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

g/o said:


> RYAN, Do you even have a clue what you are talking about. This isn't a gratis tag, it is an outfitters tag. Want to get one? Then become an outfitter,or have your buddy become one then he can also join the lottery. We have a lottery just like the rest we are not guaranteed a license.


Nope I wasn't sure. That is why I asked. That is also the logic that should be used if a bill is proposed by the Guiding industry to have an advantage over residents.

I don't think that outfitters should be able to apply for any type of big game license. That is simply allowing for the sale of an individual named license. Any license that is drawn in the lottery should have someone's specific name attached to it.

A big $$ non resident who is able to buy his way to a tag, shouldn't have an advantage over me a normal applying non-resident who faces astronomical odds at receiving a license in the general lottery.

Everyone should be on a completely level playing field depending on their residency status.

That is essentially what it comes down to.

Ryan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Not only that R Y A N. Why should the guy that is richer have a better chance of getting the licence then the poor 17 year old out of state kid? Don't get me wrong I am not huge on having a ton of licences for out of state people but why should someone that is going to pay to go hunting $1200 at that have a better chance then joe shmo?

Ahh My rants......


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Drive to Standing Rock or another Rez and buy a buck tag over the counter.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I am sure they have alot of Quality Deer management going on there! :-?


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

this is why i hunt in good ol' minnesota :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Gratis tags cannot be sold.Only the person who's name is on it can fill it.That was tried in the legislature a few years ago.....went down big.Get that passed and see a huge influx of non-res hunters.As G/O would be buying up everyone they can get their hands on.

100 tags can go to G/O in the entire state with no more than 5 to any one Outfitter.These are the ones they can sell.They tried to increase that also.....went down in defeat.

As far as I'm concerned I agree with the rest of you.....eliminate those 100 tags and open them up to all non-res.Right now they count in the 1% that non-res can get.

Along with any non-res. landowner tags.These also should be eliminated or stamped "Antlerless only."This would eliminate buying land just for hunting.In some mule deer units all tags go to non-res. landowners.Non-res applying for them actually don't know they have no chance of getting drawn and are basically just donateing their application fee.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ken I coulden't agree more. I know in alot of places out there they buy up just enough to get the tag. Or lease enough.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I am sure they have alot of Quality Deer management going on there! :-?


Lets see....The natives have hunted this land for how long???? Hmmmm

They have a longer season, so its not such a mad deer chase.

Personally I think they do as good if not better job at controlling deer herds than the State.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

rowdie said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure they have alot of Quality Deer management going on there! :-?
> ...


In Quality I mean not shooting bucks that are under say 140. I think there is alot of guys that see a deer and shoot it there. I know alot of guys that have hunted in that area. They would shoot truck loads of deer in a day. :roll:


----------

